# Best clinic for woman over 40 with low AMH,high FSH



## Lindaangelbaby (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

I would like to introduce myself , i just joined FF. 
I am 42 yo, never had a pregnancy ,in february had histeroscopy to remove a uterus septum. 
I just completed last week my first IVF cycle with a negative outcome :-(
My AMH is 1.2, FSH was 19 , so they advised can do only a natural modified cycle . I had one follicle growing well, one egg collected, fertilized, they said embryo divided well (grade 4), transferred back on day 2 (which seemed very early , but they said is better  in own environment). ET was good 7,3mm.
I have next week follow up with the consultant - ARGC is the clinic but i would like to change as seemed to do too many extra tests. 

Which clinic would you recommend from your experience for older woman, with low AMH and higher FSH who still wanna use own eggs ?  Is Lister good clinic?

i would appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome   I'm going to pop your post over to the over 40s section where you should get some more replies x


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

I would say create. I am there  doing a banking cycle but we can’t expect miracles ( am 44.2 and 10
cycles behind me over 3 years but at the lister). Am doing natural modified. Am dubious of clinics transferring early as good for their stats. Create don’t freeze till day 3 or 5 and last cycle I have one 4bc 5 day blast frozen. going into my next one next week and see what I get there. At create it isn’t cheap either with Isci 3 package is 10,000 and that doesn’t include scan,bloods and meds so another 3-4000 on top. It’s is so hard when we have such low odds yet we keep going. Have chat with create I am at St. Paul’s and though small and doesn’t have the same size as lister I like it.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Linda. I had the same problem. My AMH is 0.3 so I was looking for a good clinic all over the world. Of course, nobody will accept a woman with such a low reserve to have IVF with OE but anyway I needed a good clinic to have my ICSI with DE. I have found such a place abroad. Are you looking for the clinic in your native country or it doesn't matter where to have it, just want it to be the best?


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Which clinic did you decide to go with Odash?  I'm considering Jinepol, Bahehci, Jinemed and Irenbe. I'm 42 with male factor. I'll love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Hope2blucky (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Odash 

Is the amh level you quoted ng or pmol? Mine is 0.1 ng so foes this rule me out of having ivf with oe?


----------



## queenie123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey, not over 40 yet, buy amh 0.2 and fsh high. 

I have tried create, reprofit and serum, and after 14 cycles I have my positive with Serum,  Athens.  Would hands down recomend for those who want to use OE


----------

